# Help With Tissot Pr Sonor



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

hi chaps,

ive had this for goin on twenty years still a great time keeper  and the alarm still works







i am considering putting her on the bay but i cant find any info on the web about this model so have no idea what its worth if anything









any help or pointers would be appreciated.

yours hopefully,

Dave


----------



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

someone must know something


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Dave

It's certainly worth something, but how much, is the 64K question.

In light of the fact that there aren't any others on the bay (I've checked worldwide & completed listings), and there is very little about them on google, then its going to have to be a suck it and see listing. Protect it with a reserve and see how you go.

Whilst you may not be able to find listings for this particular model, I'm sure you'll find plenty of other tissots around the same vintage to help you establish a fair price for it

Good luck


----------



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

catflem said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> It's certainly worth something, but how much, is the 64K question.
> 
> ...


cheers mate thats what i was thinkin too  as you say suck it n see







lol


----------

